# Classical music based new pop song indetification



## blacktiger (Feb 20, 2020)

The idea of basing a pop tune on classical music is not new, eric carmen done it ('all by myself' based on Rachmaninoff second concerto), and many great others. (ill list some of my favorites under the main part of the message).

this is a new song by a pop-world music french-israeli singer called riff cohen, who had a couples of small hits.




now,
the song is obviously based on some classical tune, actually, its familiar to me, but I don't know what it is. Can anyone of you identify it?

and as promised,
Elvis Presley - I Can't Help Falling In Love With You / Martini - Plaisir D'Amour
Bright Eyes - Road To Joy / Beethoven - Ode To Joy
Queen - It's A Hard Life / Leoncavallo - 'Vesti La Giubba'
Muse - Plug in Baby / Bach - Toccata and Fugue in D Minor
Elvis Presley - It's Now Or Never / Eduardo di Capua - O Sole Mio
Lady Gaga - Alejandro / Csárdás - Monti
Mika - Grace Kelly / Rossini - Largo Al Factotum
Radiohead - Exit Music For A Film / Chopin - Prelude No. 4 in E Minor
Lana Del Rey - Old Money / Nino Rota - Romeo & Juliet Theme


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Here's another:

Barry Manilow - Could It Be Magic / Chopin Prelude No. 20 in C Minor


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Eric Carmen borrowed more than one Rachmaninoff theme for his pop vocal melodies. He lifted music from symphony no. 2 as well.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Santana & Dave Matthews - Love of My Life / Brahms - Symphony 3

I love how modern artists have been sued left and right due to 'superficial' similarities to older pop, yet these older pop artists are even bigger plagiarists. The hypocrisy!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Billie Joel credits Beethoven as a co-author on "This Night."

And don't forget the Broadway shows:

"Kismet" - Borodin
"Song of Norway" - Grieg"
"Phantom of the Opera" - Puccini


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Renaissance - So cold is being lonely / Albinoni Adagio






If I had words for you / Saint Saens organ symphony - I'm sure I've heard a far more listenable ballad version than the current youtube offerings, it was done by a well known female singer but my memory at 85 ain't what it was!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

^^^^ Yvonne Keeley and Scott Fitzgerald. There's a better rendition by three mice in the film Babe....

Spare a thought for the chap who wrote the Nokia Ringtone, originally Gran Vals, by the Spanish classical guitarist and composer Francisco Tárrega, written in 1902. Bet he doesn't get a penny.

Jona Lewie's wonderful anti-war Christmas song Stop the Cavalry openly uses both the Alfven Swedish Rhapsody and Mozart's Rondo in D K382.

All this plagiarism! Then again there are only twelve notes (or 36 or 48 if you're Alois Hába; or 3 if you're Status Quo) Let's have a borrowing/quoting free-for-all and put some lawyers out of business!!


----------



## blacktiger (Feb 20, 2020)

Hello great people!
i red all of the comments, and listend to different great compositions you've listed.
but,
non of you answered.
What composition is the following new pop song based upon?






you can hear the composition clearly at the end of the song. (3:38 - 3:50)


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

No answer for two reasons:

1. We're having great fun naming some more. Going off on a tangent is an unavoidable part of things here!
2. It's not a tune I recognise as classical, even if it has a familiarity to it. Are you sure it's of classical origin?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

It"s not from any composer I can detect. The only thing I can say with any certainty is it only took about 3 seconds to annoy me. By the time it had made it to 20 seconds (my limit for such awful stuff) I wanted to cry. "shudders - never again.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

blacktiger said:


> Hello great people!
> i red all of the comments, and listend to different great compositions you've listed.
> but,
> non of you answered.
> ...


If you are basing the comparison just on the ending of this song, with its simplistic, banal, repetitive melody and even duller harmonic support, then you might consider that it's modeled after _anything_ written by Philip Glass.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

SONNET CLV said:


> If you are basing the comparison just on the ending of this song, with its simplistic, banal, repetitive melody and even duller harmonic support, then you might consider that it's modeled after _anything_ written by Philip Glass.


At least I was polite.....:angel: :lol: (aimed at you too Merl!)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

CnC Bartok said:


> At least I was polite.....:angel: :lol: (aimed at you too Merl!)


I tried to be polite, I really did, but it was so awful I couldn't contain myself. :lol::lol:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

CnC Bartok said:


> At least I was polite.....:angel: :lol: (aimed at you too Merl!)


I admit that I struggle with being polite concerning the music of Philip Glass.

That said, on the polite side, Phil _was_ a fine taxi driver.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> I admit that I struggle with being polite concerning the music of Philip Glass.
> 
> That said, on the polite side, *Phil was a fine taxi driver.*


Did you think, perhaps, that he drove his taxi the way he composes? That he'd drive you round the same block 45 times or so before moving onto another block to circle another 45 times? Heck! As a taxi driver he had a real destination in mind, and a beginning, middle, and ending to get to it.

Probably didn't pay as well as his new job, though. A shame, that. But we live in a world where efficiency and competence are no longer prerequisites for financial success, or fame.


----------

